
How to Trend on the App Store - dtft
https://medium.com/@adamturnerLA/how-to-trend-on-the-app-store-a66130950730#.24qiw1hov
======
andrewfromx
tl;dr: To get to the number 2 trending spot, we had 6,200 organic downloads
within a period of 24hrs, with 3,000 of those packed within the first 3 hours.
We gained over 12,000 downloads total in 4 days.

